# 2009 PB Thread of the Year Award



## Prufrock (Aug 20, 2009)

After _intense_ deliberation among the moderators and administrators (by which, of course, I mean after 5 seconds of fairly-intense deliberation purely in my own mind), I have unilaterally decided to present the 2009 Puritan Board Thread of the Year Award to Mrs. Heidi Zartman, along with all the privileges and responsibilities thereto appertaining. Hopefully, she will be available for autographs. Congratulations -- this fine trophy (pictured below) will look great over your and Ruben's sink.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't have a speech prepared. 

But I'd like to thank everyone who made it possible for me to grow up into the kind of woman who would try to retrieve soap with a toothbrush.


----------



## Theognome (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations!

Theognome


----------



## Prufrock (Aug 20, 2009)

For an impromptu speech, that was not too bad.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

I hear the music playing....


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm hanging the award on the bathroom mirror, to inspire me to further heights of greatness.

-----Added 8/20/2009 at 10:03:10 EST-----

PS. I hope this is an inspiration to all of you. I was born in relative obscurity.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

a mere housewife said:


> I'm hanging the award on the bathroom mirror, to inspire me to further heights of greatness.



Or depths....


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations. Your hard work is clearly evident to all. Truly deserving.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 20, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hanging the award on the bathroom mirror, to inspire me to further heights of greatness.
> ...



Yes, who knows what depths of greatness I could plumb.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Aug 20, 2009)

I demand a recount  Well maybe not, congratulations.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 20, 2009)

A more well deserved award has never been awarded to an award recipient.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 20, 2009)

Please don't hang your award above the sink. I would cringe at the inevitable outcome...


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Please don't hang your award above the sink. I would cringe at the inevitable outcome...


----------



## sastark (Aug 20, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Please don't hang your award above the sink. I would cringe at the inevitable outcome...



I nearly spewed coffee all over my monitor because of this!


----------



## TeachingTulip (Aug 20, 2009)

a mere housewife said:


> I'm hanging the award on the bathroom mirror, to inspire me to further heights of greatness.



When I first read this, I thought you wrote "greaseness!"

You deserve this award . . .it was a great and funny story. However, the risk you now run, is never being taken seriously again.

This thread will forever remain in all our minds.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 20, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Please don't hang your award above the sink. I would cringe at the inevitable outcome...



Kevin, it's such an honor to have my potential recognized.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 20, 2009)

Where's the happy little link to the thread itself? Noobies want to read it now.

LINK!
LINK!
LINK!
LINK! . . .


----------



## Hungus (Aug 20, 2009)

Wayne, it is a current thread http://www.puritanboard.com/f103/plumbing-question-about-drinking-water-52209/


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 20, 2009)

_"They like me...they really like me..."_


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 20, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> _"They like me...they really like me..."_



It is such a Charlie Brown moment for me.


----------



## Berean (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats! Let's hear it for Mrs. Zartman and her toothbrush!






Are the Indy TV reporters outside your building yet?



Quick! Look!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 20, 2009)

Do I get an award for nominating the thread????


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 20, 2009)

I can't believe it beat rat brains


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 20, 2009)

Perhaps I could donate the thumbnails of my award to the Rattuscerebusophilia Sufferers Foundation.


----------



## Laura (Aug 20, 2009)

Great job, Heidi.That thread was most deserving of such an award.

I vote for TimV and Vic as Best Supporting Actors.



TimV said:


> Heidi, the only way drain water could get into your drinking water is for some secret agent out to get you were to collect it, filter it, pour it into a tank, spend 800 dollars on a pump that would raise the pressure to 90psi, connect it to your potable water pipe with a check valve and live down there with the tank full time, turning it on whenever the hidden camera showed you turning on the tap water faucet.
> 
> Be at ease!!!!!!!!!!



and 



victorbravo said:


> Actually, I thought of a different way, but was reluctant to reveal it. It involves City water crews in the street, monitoring the water use, and, whenever Heidi wasn't using water they'd shut off the main and pour soap into the line, cap it off, and turn it back on before she went to the sink again.



LOL.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Do I get an award for nominating the thread????



Backwoods has already nominated me *TWICE *(once today) for posts of the year. When do I collect my reward?


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I can't believe it beat rat brains



The fix is in at the academy. This is the PB equivalent of "Rocky" beating out "Taxi Driver" or Marisa Tomei winning BSA for "My Cousin Vinnie."


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 20, 2009)

You're comparing Vic and TimV to Marisa Tomei? I'd be really wounded if I were them.

I've always thought I looked a little like Sylvester Stallone in profile.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

If Ruben ever says, "Yo, Heidi," then I'd be worried.


----------



## calgal (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## JoyFullMom (Aug 20, 2009)

Rofl!!!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your hard earned award, Heidi!


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

a mere housewife said:


> You're comparing Vic and TimV to Marisa Tomei? I'd be really wounded if I were them.



No, Vic is more like Whoopi Goldberg winning for "Ghost." TimV is more the Peter O'Toole of the PB -- always nominated but still no award...


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 21, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> > You're comparing Vic and TimV to Marisa Tomei? I'd be really wounded if I were them.
> ...



Unfortunately my pop cultural education was limited to Rockys 1-9 or something and a movie where Clint Eastwood spits on a little dog. I had to look up Marisa Tomei -- it wasn't really a gratifying internet search so I'm going to pass on Peter O'Toole.

However, I found some pictures which show the resemblance between myself and Stallone -- startling even though they weren't taken in profile. Notice the similarity in the look of dumb suffering on our faces -- notice the blackening of our eyes where large men have pummeled us with their fists. Notice how we both love Adrian (the puppy's name is Adrian). Notice how we're both good friends with the pope. (Oh -- that's not actually the pope in the mauve vestment. & it's actually Bawb who is such good buddies with the pontiff -- I'm not sure what he's doing at our house.) Still we could be identical twins. Fortunately you can tell us apart by our sweatbands (mine is green).






















I'm wondering about a 'Daughter of Rocky' heptalogy.


----------

